# x1950pro512mb atitool artifacts



## Jalmari (Jan 30, 2007)

hi i just got club3d x1950pro 512mb card and im getting artifacts in atitool but none in games or ati tray tool test tho i only tested tray tools 72min whit overclock and 60min whit stock setting just before oc test and before i did this i run 3dmark03 3 times to stress it and look for artis






all the games i have played are 100% fine, bf2, flatout2, unreal 2 xmp, tremulous, q2, cod2havent got time to reinstall rest of my 99 games but im pretty sure they are fine too. am3 3dmarks dont show any artis ragdoll, nature tests are ok but atitool (0.25 and 0.26) gives me artifacts in 5-30seconds is it possible that my card is fine tho atitool shows artifacts, and i formatted after i got the card

and i did not try to oc whit atitool


----------



## Jalmari (Jan 30, 2007)

plz can someone tell is the card really broken if atitool says so, everything else works but not atitool, i can even overclock and it still works in ati tray tools test and i dont wanto rma yet becouse i dont have spare card atm, i gave my old 6800 to mom


----------



## DOM (Jan 30, 2007)

atitool doesnt support ocing with the PRO's


----------



## Jalmari (Jan 31, 2007)

could read before answer i just told i didnt even try to overclock whit atitool cos i know it doesnt work and i tested it whit stock settings and underclocked settings, i oc whit tray tools


cmon is the atitool artifact tester that reliable everything else works?, why it has so many different artifact testing levels in artifact options?  which is right for x1950pro?


----------



## DOM (Jan 31, 2007)

i read that but to lazy to change it, but atitool doesnt support Pro's at all i think


----------

